# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệmtừ A -> Z cho chuyến đi Hội An

## yeuhanoi

*A: Sơ lược*
*HÀNH TRANG:*

Trước khi đi, bạn nên dành thời gian để chuẩn bị mọi đồ dùng cần thiết cho mình như:
- Áo, quần, đồ bơi (vì đi tắm biển thường xuyên đặt biệt tháng 3 đến tháng 10)
- Khăn mặt, bàn chải, kem đánh răng
- Mũ, nón, và ô thì tốt vì rất nắng nóng
- Kem chống nắng (không về đen xì), thuốc bôi chống côn trùng-
- Thuốc đau đầu, đau bụng để phòng trường hợp ăn của lạ không hợp
- Máy ảnh, máy quay. (Nên mang chân máy đi vì chụp anh Hội An đêm khá đẹp)

Lưu ý nên kè kè chai nước vì ở đây rất nắng và nóng.

*ĐI TÀU:*

- Vì chúng ta khởi hành lúc 7h tại Ga Hà Nội, do vậy tự túc ăn tối trước, trên tàu BTC sẽ chuẩn bị đồ ăn đêm và sáng nhẹ nhàng cho mỗi thành viên. Tuy nhiên với từng sở thích cá nhân, có thể tự chuẩn bị thêm cho riêng mình.

- Mọi người tập trung tại phòng soát vé vào ga lúc 6h30. Lưu ý đi cổng chính.

*DI CHUYỂN Ở HỘI AN*

Có rất nhiều cách di chuyển. Phố cổ Hội An chỉ có mấy dãy nhà, có thể đi lê la thoải mái. Nếu mệt mỏi có thể nhảy xe ôm hoặc taxi về. Thứ bảy, là ngày phố cổ không có động cơ đi chuyển, do vậy mọi người sẽ khó kiếm phương tiện xe ôm, taxi.

Đi chơi lòng vòng có thể thuê xe đạp, giá rất rẻ, di chuyển khám phá nhiều chỗ mà không ngại mỏi chân. Có điều đạp ra biển 4km thì mệt cho những ai suốt ngày ngồi lì 1 chỗ như chúng mình, hihi. Cũng may tour họ đưa mình đi ôtô ra tắm biển rồi.

*KHÁCH SẠN Ở HỘI AN*

Tớ ở Khách sạn GREEN FIELD (Đồng Xanh), tiêu chuẩn hình như 3 sao, giá chỉ 400k lại có hồ bơi, phòng ốc rất sạch sẽ, nhân viên dễ thương. Từ Khách sạn này đi bộ vào phố cổ chỉ chưa đầy 5 phút. Nói chung rất OK.

*ẨM THỰC HỘI AN:*

Nếu chúng ta đi theo tour thì sẽ được chuẩn bị hết 3 bữa/ngày cho chúng ta. Nhưng ngoài những bữa chính, hãy dành bụng để thưởng thức những sơn hào hải vị nơi đây.

Ở Hội An có rất nhiều món ăn ngon như Cao Lâu, bánh bao, bánh vạc, cơm gà Phố Hội, hến xào Cẩm Nang, bánh tráng đập, bánh ít lá gai, bánh suse, đậu hũ, bánh bèo, bánh xèo, bánh ú tro, xôi cua, các loại chè...
Quán Ăn ngon đã thử: Bánh xèo, nem lụi, thịt nướng Giếng Bá Lễ (hẻm Phan Chu Trinh). Bánh bao bánh vạc ( đường Bà Triệu). Cơm gà Kiệt Si-ka. Mấy quán này cứ hỏi người dân địa phương ai cũng biết cả.

Tuy nhiên việc phục vụ số lượng khách ở đây không quá nhiều, do vậy nếu đi đông, họ phục vụ sẽ chậm. Mọi người nên đi lẻ thưởng thức ẩm thực nơi đây, để tránh chờ đợi và khó chịu.

Ngoài ra khách du lịch ở Hội An rất đông, do vậy cứ thẳng tiến vào các nhà hàng phục vụ đông Tây, mọi người sẽ được thưởng thức đồ ăn ngon lạ, hấp dẫn, mà giá cả rẻ. Vì tụi Tây còn kỹ tính hơn Ta, phải ngon, bổ và rẻ mới ăn.

*SHOPPING:*
 Ở Hội An có rất nhiều thứ để mua như đèn lồng, đồ lụa tơ tằm, khắc gỗ, đồ thêu ren, đồ lưu niệm...

Mọi người có thể mua và trả giá.

_Dép Hội An_ rất phong phú và đẹp. Nhìn đế dép của các hàng, nếu hàng nào đẹp thì nên đặt ở hàng đấy. Có thể đặt theo chân mình từ sáng, chiều lấy ngay. Nên đặt sớm và chọn hàng để có thể mua được đôi như ý.

_May quần áo_ ở đây siêu nhanh và rẻ. Cũng chỉ đặt sáng chiều lấy

Nhưng giá cả quần áo và giày dép ở đây đắt khủng khiếp (chắc cái này cho người nước ngoài)

_Đèn lồng:_ Đèn lồng Hội An cũng rất đẹp, nhiều khách du lịch đã lựa chọn và mang về làm quà. Giá cũng rẻ.

_Đồ lưu niệm:_ Rất nhiều thứ để mua như ví nhỏ, hộp quà, v.v... giá cực rẻ. Ra chợ bạt ngàn.

_Đồ đá:_ Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng về đá, do vậy mọi người có thể mua những bức tượng đá, cối đá, đồ trang sức đá... tại Non nước.

*B: Đi Hội An nào*
*Những địa điểm nên tham quan tại khu phố cổ:*

Bạn nên mua Vé Tham quan Đô thị cổ Hội An. Giá 30.000VNĐ/vé/người. Mua 08 vé sẽ được cung cấp hướng dẫn viên miễn phí. Vé có thời hạn trong 03 ngày, được thăm quan 5 điểm, tuỳ chọn trong số các điểm sau:

_Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản_: được xây dựng vào đầu TK 17 bởi một thương gia người Nhật có thế lực lớn ở Hội An. Gọi là Chùa Cầu bởi trên cầu có ngôi miếu nhỏ thờ Bắc Đế Trấn Vũ, vị thần bảo hộ xứ sở.

du lich tua hoi an, hoi an tua du lich , du lich trong nuoc
*
Nhà cổ:*

 + Nhà cổ 77 Trần Phú, một kiến trúc cổ điển hình

+  Nhà cổ 80 Nguyễn Thái Học là tiệm thuốc Bắc Diệp Đồng Nguyên, chủ nhà còn sở hữu bộ sưu tập gốm rất có giá trị.

+ Nhà cổ 101 Nguyễn Thái Học có phòng khách là một công trình chạm trổ tinh vi. Trần nhà được trang trí hình hai bao kiếm vắt chéo rất lạ mắt.

+ Nhà thờ tộc Trần, 21 Lê Lợi

*Hội quán:*

+ Hội quán Quảng Đông thờ Quan Công nằm trên đường Trần Phú.

+  Hội quán Trung Hoa thờ bà Thiên Hậu.Hội quán Phúc Kiến xây dựng năm 1857 cũng thờ Thiên Hậu.

+ Hội quán Hải Nam,

+ Hội quán Triều Châu ở đường Nguyễn Duy Hiệu được xây dựng từ 1845 với vật liệu đưa từ Trung Quốc sang,

+ Miếu thờ Phục Ba tướng quân.

*Bảo tàng:*

+ Bảo tàmg gốm sứ mậu dịch Hội An nằm trên đường Trần Phú. Nơi đây trưng bày các hiện vật gốm cổ Trung Hoa, Nhật Bản, Việt Nam được trục vớt lên từ chiếc tàu buôn bị đắm từ 400 năm trước ngoài biển Hội An.

+ Bảo tàng văn hoá Sa Huỳnh trưng bày những hiện vật cổ như chum gốm chôn tro người chết, nữ trang, vũ khí,…

+ Bảo tàng Lịch sử văn hoá Hội An trong khuôn viên chùa Ông thờ Quan Công và chùa Bà thờ Quan Âm được xây dựng từ TK 17 đã qua nhiều lần trùng tu.

+ Bảo tàng văn hóa dân gian
*
 Các điểm du lịch lân cận:*

+ Bãi tắm Cửa Đại chỉ cách đô thị cổ Hội An 5km về hướng Đông, một bãi tắm rất đẹp và lý tưởng bởi nước trong xanh, sóng nhỏ, bãi cát trắng mịn.

+ Ngoài ra bạn có thể mua tour thăm các điểm lân cận như Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn, đã được … di sản văn hóa, đi thuyền thăm các làng nghề ven sông Thu Bồn, thăm làng gốm Thanh Hà .. giá tour khoảng từ 5 đến 10 USD.

*Lưu trú*

Hội An là điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nên dịch vụ lưu trú tại đây cũng rất phong phú. Bạn có thể lựa chọn tuỳ theo sở thích và khả năng tài chính... Bình dân hơn, bạn có thể phải đi xa trung tâm một chút như đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, đoạn gần bến xe, đường Thái Phiên, gần điểm bán vé tham quan có nhiều nhà trọ, nhà khách có phòng giá rẻ, sạch sẽ.

*Đặc sản, ẩm thực*

- Hội An có nhiều nhà hàng, quán ăn phục vụ khách du lịch tập trung ở khu phố cổ Bạch Đằng, Trần Phú, Lê Lợi, chủ yếu phục vụ các món đặc sản địa phương Cao Lầu, Hoành Thánh nước, Bánh Bao, Bánh Vạc

- Ngon có tiếng phải kể đến quán ăn Trung Bắc, trên đường Trần Phú đã có trên 100 năm tuổi

* Những gợi ý khác:*

-  Nên chọn đến Hội An vào những ngày 14 – 15 lịch âm (ngày rằm) bạn sẽ có cơ hội chứng kiến chương trình Đêm phố cổ, một chương trình tái hiện cảnh sinh hoạt trước đây của các cư dân đô thị Hội An xưa.

-  Hội An có rất nhiều shop bán lồng đèn lụa, và tiệm vải, tiệm may đo. Đặc biệt là dịch vụ may đo trong ngày. Khi bạn đặt may chỉ trong vòng 06 đến 12 tiếng đồng hồ, tiệm may đã hoàn thành đơn đặt hàng của bạn. Tiệm may nổi tiếng nhất Hội An là tiệm Yaly nằm trên đường Nguyễn Duy Hiệu. Không chỉ là một tiệm may đơn thuần, Yaly thực sự là một bảo tàng sống động về nghề may  và dệt thủ công truyền thống. Bạn nhớ tìm đến địa chỉ duy nhất trên đường Nguyễn Duy Hiệu, bởi ở Hội An còn có một số tiệm nhỏ khác trùng tên với Yaly.

-  Nếu yêu thích cổ vật, bạn hãy tìm đến tiệm buôn cổ số 82 Nguyễn Thái Học của ông Diệp Gia Sùng, một người đàn ông độc thân, hậu duệ thứ 5 của dòng họ Diệp, chủ nhân của hàng nghìn cổ vật đã được tổ tiên Diệp gia sưu tầm và cất giữ suốt 3 thế kỷ qua.

-  Do tiết trời nắng nóng nên du khách đến Hội An thường mặc trang phục ngắn, tiện dụng. Tuy nhiên bạn nên chuẩn bị 1 bộ trang phục kín đáo, bởi tại những nơi tôn nghiêm bạn sẽ được đề nghị không sử dụng áo hai dây, áo ba lỗ, quần soóc, váy ngắn, áo hở bụng..

-  Ở Hội An giá cả dịch vụ tương đối tốt, không có sự chênh lệch lớn giữa các hộ kinh doanh và hoàn toàn không có tình trạng chặt chém hoặc chèo kéo du khách.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## dulichnt

Một bài viết giá trị. thank bạn

----------

